# متي تكون المرأة المسيحية متبرجة ؟



## XXM7MXX (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ليا للسؤال للسادة المسيحين

متي تكون المرأة المسيحية متبرجة؟
أو ما حدود لبس المرأة في المسيحية ؟
أو متي يقال علي لبس فلانة انه مخالف للشرع المسيحي .. أي الاجزاء الجائز ان تظهر من جسد المرأة ؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ينقل الى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية 
بواسطة NewMan


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أكتوبر 2009)

(وكذلك ان النساء يزيّنّ ذواتهنّ بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لآلىء او ملابس كثيرة الثمن10 بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله باعمال صالحة.)
(1 تيموثاوس 2: 9)

(ايتها النساء اخضعن لرجالكنّ كما يليق في الرب.)
(كولوسي 3: 18)

(كذلك يجب ان تكون النساء ذوات وقار غير ثالبات صاحيات امينات في كل شيء.)
(1 تيموثاوس 3: 11)

(الحسن غش والجمال باطل.اما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح.)
(امثال 31: 30)


----------



## george2111 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام الرب ونعمة تكون على جميعنا امين
شكراً اولاً على اجابة الاخ نيوا مان وعلى الايات المسبتة باجابتة
بس كمان انا احب اضيف شىء مهم
فى المسحية حاجة اسمها يليق او لا يليق بابناء الرب يسوع
يعنى فى واحد تشوفة تقول علية دة ابن حلال وبتاع ربنا والعكس 
مش كل البنات لبسهم صح ولا المسحين ولا المسلمين 
الغلط الكبير اننا تمشينا بقوة مع الغرب فى اللبس 
والرب يهدى كل الناس ويعرفهم طريقة*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ورد رائع 

نيو مان​


----------



## Kiril (20 أكتوبر 2009)

> متي يقال علي لبس فلانة انه مخالف للشرع المسيحي


لا يوجد عندنا مثل هذا الشئ
عندنا يليق و لا يليق


----------



## sameer adel (20 أكتوبر 2009)

أحبائي / في المسحية شعر المرأة هو تاجها الذي وهبها الله إياه وهي تفتخر بعطية الله ولا تخفيه ولذلك هو فخر  وليس عورة - ولهذا هي تغطي شعرها في الكنيسة لأنه لا يليق  أن  تظهر تاجها في حضور تاج الله أثناء الصلاة 
و اما المراة ان كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها لان الشعر قد اعطي لها عوض برقع (1كو  11 :  15)


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2009)

اظنك مقرتش الايات كويس

على المرأة لبس ملابس الحشمة (لا تظهر عورات جسمها )​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(وكذلك ان النساء يزيّنّ ذواتهنّ بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لآلىء او ملابس كثيرة الثمن10 بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله باعمال صالحة.)
(1 تيموثاوس 2: 9)

ياريت يكون كدا الجواب وصللك​


----------



## Rosetta (20 أكتوبر 2009)

xxm7mxx قال:


> ليا للسؤال للسادة المسيحين
> 
> متي تكون المرأة المسيحية متبرجة؟
> أو ما حدود لبس المرأة في المسيحية ؟
> ...


 

*المسيحية تكرم جسد المرأة و توصيها بلبس الحشمة .. ​*
*و لكن هناك اشخاص يخالفون هذه الوصية ..ليس فقط من المسيحين .. *
*وكذلك من المسلمين !!*
*لا تحكم على الديانة ككل ... من الاشخاص!!*​


----------



## XXM7MXX (20 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> اظنك مقرتش الايات كويس​
> 
> 
> على المرأة لبس ملابس الحشمة (لا تظهر عورات جسمها )​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 

طيب كلام سليم 

ياريت سيادتك تفسر كلمة ( لا بضفائر ) ..


----------



## XXM7MXX (20 أكتوبر 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *المسيحية تكرم جسد المرأة و توصيها بلبس الحشمة .. ​*
> *و لكن هناك اشخاص يخالفون هذه الوصية ..ليس فقط من المسيحين .. و كذلك من المسلمين !!*
> 
> *لا تحكم على الديانة ككل من الاشخاص!!*​


 

انا في كلامي عن اي دين مش بخاطب افعال المطبقين ولكن ببحث في الديانة ..

بس عايز حد يقولي المتعارف عندكم ايه او اللائق وغير اللائق .. بمعني ان ايه الجزاء من جسد المرأة لو ظهرت يبقي حرام ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أكتوبر 2009)

المقصود بيها ضفائر الشعر (فى الصلاة المسيحية المرأة تغطى شعرها ) (فى الصلاة فقط )

وده طبعا مش مقصود بيه الحجاب ( عشان بس نجيب من الاخر )​


----------



## XXM7MXX (21 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> المقصود بيها ضفائر الشعر (فى الصلاة المسيحية المرأة تغطى شعرها ) (فى الصلاة فقط )​
> 
> 
> وده طبعا مش مقصود بيه الحجاب ( عشان بس نجيب من الاخر )​


 
يا باشا انا مش بعمل الحوار عشان اوصل للحجاب في النهاية
دي عقيدتكم وانتم حرين فيها تلبس حجاب متلبسش انا مليش دخل ..

المقصود والسؤال الي محدش جاوبه .. ايه الاجزاء الي لو بانت من جسد المرأة المسيحية تبقي مرتكبة ذنب ؟؟ حد عاااارف ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن تقولى ايه اللى فهمته من كلمة لباس الحشمة

اى جزء من جسمها بيكون عثرة لاخرين اكيد حرام نبينه  ( فهمت ولا أيه )​


----------



## XXM7MXX (21 أكتوبر 2009)

يا استاذ السؤال واضح خالص
انا مش هفسرلك كتابك المقدس انت جبت ايه 
الاية مش محددة قالت لباس الحشمة ودي حاجة نسبية بتختلف من مكان لمكان
يعني الحشمة عند المسيحين في اوربا تختلف عن الحشمة عند اقباط مصر مثلا ..

فانا عايزك تحدد الاجزاء المحرم اظهارها من جسد المرأة ؟؟ ياريت لو مش عارف قول .. !!


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أكتوبر 2009)

xxm7mxx قال:


> يا استاذ السؤال واضح خالص
> انا مش هفسرلك كتابك المقدس انت جبت ايه
> الاية مش محددة قالت لباس الحشمة ودي حاجة نسبية بتختلف من مكان لمكان
> يعني الحشمة عند المسيحين في اوربا تختلف عن الحشمة عند اقباط مصر مثلا ..
> ...


 

واضح ان اللغة العربية صعبه عليك اوى​ 
لباس الحشمة دى كناية على ان المعنى باللباس هو حشمة المرأه سهلة دى ولا صعبه ؟؟​ 
نبسطها لك​ 
يعنى المقصود​ 
لباس للمرأه يظهرها حشمة​ 
يعنى اديك مثال​ 
لو اى إمرأه ماشية فى الشارع بطريقة غير محترمة وفيها عدم انضباط ولابسة كل اللى عندها ومش باين منها ولا حتى وشها تكون دى مش متحشمة​ 

المسيحية تعالج الداخل فى البداية ليتعالج الخارج بالتباعية​ 

صعب كدة ؟؟​


----------



## lion_heart (21 أكتوبر 2009)

xxm7mxx قال:


> طيب كلام سليم
> 
> ياريت سيادتك تفسر كلمة ( لا بضفائر ) ..


 
*اهلا بك يا زميل لا اعرف ما هدفك من هذا السؤال لان الاجابة عليه بسيطة جدا و لا اعلم ماهو اعتراضك عليه فهذه الوصية بقمة الروعة و القدسية *
*و قعد علق عليها الكثير من الاباء و القديسين و قاموا بتوضيحها بشكل مفصل و جميل*

*يعلق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذا القول الرسولي: [ماذا؟ هو تقتربين لله للصلاة بضفائر وحلى ذهبية؟ لعلك تأتين إلى مرقص؟ أو حفلات خليعة؟ فإن الضفائر والثياب الثمينة تليق بهذه الأماكن، أما هنا فلا حاجة إلى مثل هذه الأمور. إنك تأتين إلى الصلاة لتطلبين المغفرة عن خطاياكِ... وتتوسلين إلى الرب، وتترجين فيه أن يجيب عليك بسماحة! لماذا تتزينين؟ إنها ليست ملابس تليق بمن يتوسل! كيف تتنهدين؟ كيف تبكين؟ كيف تصلين بحرارة وأنتِ مزينة هكذا؟]. كما يقول: [المسيح هو عريسك أيتها البتول، فلماذا تجتذبين الأحباء البشريين؟... الزينة التي ترضي الله هي الوداعة والعفة والالتزام بالترتيب واحتشام الملبس؟... كفى غباء أيتها السيدة! حولي اهتمامك إلى نفسك، وإلى زينتك الداخلية.]

يمكننا أن نلتمس في كلمات الرسول بولس أن الامتناع عن الزينة الخارجية في ذاته ليس فضيلة، إنما الفضيلة هي قبول زينة القلب الداخلي خلال الحياة التقوية (الورع) والتعقل! فضيلة الإنسان أن يلبس السيد المسيح بكونه سرّ بهاء النفس بكل عواطفها وأحاسيسها والعقل بكل طاقاته. يقول الرسول: "يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتقوى... متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة"، أي يحملن ورع الله وسماته في داخلهن.

ما نقوله عن الزينة نردده أيضًا بخصوص الاحتشام، فإن لباس الاحتشام لا يعني مجرد ارتداء أنواع معينة من الملابس، إنما نحمل فينا مسيحنا ليهب للقلب والفكر والنظر واللسان الخ. احتشامًا داخليًا خارجيًا، إذ يليق لا بالنساء فقط وإنما بكل مسيحي أن يكون محتشمًا في نظراته وكلماته بل وأفكاره الخفية، مرددًا مع المرتل: "ضع يا رب حافظًا لفمي وبابًا حصينًا لشفتي". من هو الحافظ للفم، وما هو الباب الحصين للشفتين، إلاَّ الروح القدس الذي يقدس الخارج والداخل، والسيد المسيح نفسه الذي يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح.
*


----------



## fredyyy (21 أكتوبر 2009)

xxm7mxx قال:


> فانا عايزك تحدد *الاجزاء المحرم اظهارها* من جسد المرأة ؟؟


 


*جسد المرأة ليس خريطة نحدد أجزائه بقلم وبرجل *

*لكن المؤمنه المُمتلكة من الله والذي طهَّر المسيح قلبها *

*سوف تظهر لك بمظهر يُخبرك عن قداسة الله الذي تعبده*

*سوف ُتجبرك على إحتراما وإحترام َمن تعبده لأنه غيَّر قلبها لتعمل إرادته القدوسه *

متى 12 : 35 
*اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ* مِنَ *الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْبِ* يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ *وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ* مِنَ *الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ* يُخْرِجُ *الشُّرُورَ*. 

 
يوحنا 10 : 11 
أَنَا هُوَ *الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ* *وَالرَّاعِي* *الصَّالِحُ* يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.


*المسيحية ليست فرائض ووصايا ميتة *

*أنها حياة الله ذاته في المؤمنين الحقيقيين*


----------



## راشي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*اجابت حضرتك استاذ فيريدي في قمة الروعة 

اعتقد كدا ان الاجابة دي تعم وتشمل كل اللي قالوة اخواتي بس حاول تقراءها كويس علشان ربنا تفهمها 

ربنا معاك*​


----------



## XXM7MXX (22 أكتوبر 2009)

افهم من لباس الحشمة ان شعر المرأة لا يجوز ان يظهر .. يعني لازم تتغطي عشان تبقي محتشمة .. وان لا يجوز ايضا ان تلبس المرأة ملابس ضيقة تصف جسدها .. او بمعني شامل لا يجوز ان يظهر من المرأة غير يدها و وجهها .. كلامي صح ولا غلط ؟


----------



## Kiril (22 أكتوبر 2009)

> افهم من لباس الحشمة ان شعر المرأة لا يجوز ان يظهر


من اين فهمت هذا يا اخي؟



> لا يجوز ايضا ان تلبس المرأة ملابس ضيقة تصف جسدها


تمام.......لا يليق



> لا يجوز ان يظهر من المرأة غير يدها و وجهها .. كلامي صح ولا غلط ؟


خطأ


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 أكتوبر 2009)

> افهم من لباس الحشمة ان شعر المرأة لا يجوز ان يظهر ..




من اي مكان فهمت هذا ؟؟؟






> يعني لازم تتغطي عشان تبقي محتشمة ..



اية هو اللى يتغطى ؟؟؟




> وان لا يجوز ايضا ان تلبس المرأة ملابس ضيقة تصف جسدها




تمام ولكنه ليس هذا العامل الأساسى العامل الأساسى هو ان هذة الملابس تكون معثره





> .. او بمعني شامل لا يجوز ان يظهر من المرأة غير يدها و وجهها .. كلامي صح ولا غلط ؟




خطأ بنسبه مليار %

اية اللى فى الشعر اللى يخلى الرجل يثار ؟؟؟؟

طبعا دة لو رجل مش طبيعى وعنده هوس جنسى ماشى لكن غير كدة لا طبعا


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2009)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> اقتباس
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tasoni queena
> ...





> افهم من لباس الحشمة ان شعر المرأة لا يجوز ان يظهر .. يعني لازم تتغطي عشان تبقي محتشمة .. وان لا يجوز ايضا ان تلبس المرأة ملابس ضيقة تصف جسدها .. او بمعني شامل لا يجوز ان يظهر من المرأة غير يدها و وجهها .. كلامي صح ولا غلط


؟ 


هههههههههههههههه

ما انا قلتللك من الاول مش معناه حجاب

قولت انا مش بلف وادور عشان اقول انه حجاب

واحنا عارفين كويس اوى ان لفك ودرانك عشان تقول انه حجاب

بالنسبة للايدين
هو لو الواحد بينت مثلا ايديها لحد الكوع كده يبقى فتنة وحرام

الموضوع زى ما قالوا الاخوة قبل كدة مش  بيتقاس بالمسطرة
من فين لفين​


----------



## lion_heart (22 أكتوبر 2009)

xxm7mxx قال:


> افهم من لباس الحشمة ان شعر المرأة لا يجوز ان يظهر .. يعني لازم تتغطي عشان تبقي محتشمة .. وان لا يجوز ايضا ان تلبس المرأة ملابس ضيقة تصف جسدها .. او بمعني شامل لا يجوز ان يظهر من المرأة غير يدها و وجهها .. كلامي صح ولا غلط ؟


 

*يا اخي انتا كيف بتفهم بس يعني الموضوع قتل بحثا و ردودا و لسا حضرتك مافهمت شو دخل شعر المرأة في الحشمة هوي الشعر عورة و يد المرأة عورة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*اذا كان جوابك نعم عورة فأذان فل يتحجب الرجال و يغطون ايديهم و على الدنيا السلام *
*بصراحة انتا مابد  تفهم و لا جاي تستفسر انتا حابب تجادل في موضوع منتهي من قبل ما يبدأ ارجو ان تغير اسلوبك فهوا لا يليق في شخص يريد المعرفة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 أكتوبر 2009)

xxm7mxx قال:


> *# .................. #*
> 
> *حرر بواسطة المشرف*
> 
> ...


 

بصراحة انت برهنت على ان الإنسان اصله ......... اليوم وانت وضعت الحل للى بيسألوا لية العالم العربى متأخر 

وتعالى نشوف انت قلت اية



> *هو جسد الرجل في المسيحية زي جسد المرأة*


طبعا جسدهما زى بعض محترمين لبعض مش عورة لبعض مش نجاسة لبعض مش للشهوة لبعض زى بعض فى النظرة المقدسة مش النظرة الجنسية بتاعت ابناء اسماعيل




> *من الايد للكوع عند المرأة زي الرجل مفيش فرق !!*


لا فى فرق ان الرجل يده مشعره والمرأه لا 
ههههههههههههههههه

دين جنسى من الدرجة الأولى



> * والشعر مش موضع فتنة !!*


لا موضوع فتنه للقمل بس



> *وانت بتقول الكلام ده علي اي اساس .. ربك قال لباس الحشمة وظهور الشعر طبعا مش من الحشمة .. *


ظهور الشعر مش من الحشمة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اه يا أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم يا امة ضحكت من احكامها الأمم



> *اقرأ ربك قال ايه :*
> 
> (وكذلك ان النساء يزيّنّ ذواتهنّ بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لآلىء او ملابس كثيرة الثمن10 بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله باعمال صالحة.)
> (1 تيموثاوس 2: 9)


يخرب بيت الفهم

بيتكم على الصلاة الصلاة

*يعلق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذا القول الرسولي: [ماذا؟ هو تقتربين لله للصلاة بضفائر وحلى ذهبية؟ لعلك تأتين إلى مرقص؟ أو حفلات خليعة؟ فإن الضفائر والثياب الثمينة تليق بهذه الأماكن، أما هنا فلا حاجة إلى مثل هذه الأمور. إنك تأتين إلى الصلاة لتطلبين المغفرة عن خطاياكِ... وتتوسلين إلى الرب، وتترجين فيه أن يجيب عليك بسماحة! لماذا تتزينين؟ إنها ليست ملابس تليق بمن يتوسل! كيف تتنهدين؟ كيف تبكين؟ كيف تصلين بحرارة وأنتِ مزينة هكذا؟]. كما يقول: [المسيح هو عريسك أيتها البتول، فلماذا تجتذبين الأحباء البشريين؟... الزينة التي ترضي الله هي الوداعة والعفة والالتزام بالترتيب واحتشام الملبس؟... كفى غباء أيتها السيدة! حولي اهتمامك إلى نفسك، وإلى زينتك الداخلية.]*​

*يمكننا أن نلتمس في كلمات الرسول بولس أن الامتناع عن الزينة الخارجية في ذاته ليس فضيلة، إنما الفضيلة هي قبول زينة القلب الداخلي خلال الحياة التقوية (الورع) والتعقل! فضيلة الإنسان أن يلبس السيد المسيح بكونه سرّ بهاء النفس بكل عواطفها وأحاسيسها والعقل بكل طاقاته. يقول الرسول: "يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتقوى... متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة"، أي يحملن ورع الله وسماته في داخلهن.​*

*ما نقوله عن الزينة نردده أيضًا بخصوص الاحتشام، فإن لباس الاحتشام لا يعني مجرد ارتداء أنواع معينة من الملابس، إنما نحمل فينا مسيحنا ليهب للقلب والفكر والنظر واللسان الخ. احتشامًا داخليًا خارجيًا، إذ يليق لا بالنساء فقط وإنما بكل مسيحي أن يكون محتشمًا في نظراته وكلماته بل وأفكاره الخفية، مرددًا مع المرتل: "ضع يا رب حافظًا لفمي وبابًا حصينًا لشفتي". من هو الحافظ للفم، وما هو الباب الحصين للشفتين، إلاَّ الروح القدس الذي يقدس الخارج والداخل، والسيد المسيح نفسه الذي يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح.​*

*بعد هذا تحدث عن التزام المرأة بالاحتشام الداخلي الروحي وعدم المبالغة في الزينة الخارجية خاصة أثناء العبادة الكنسية، تكلم عن صمتها في الكنيسة وعدم قيامها بتعليم الرجال في الاجتماعات الكنسية العامة، إذ يقول: "لتتعلم المرأة بسكوت في كل خضوع، ولكن لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلم ولا تتسلط على الرجل بل تكون في سكوت، لأن آدم جُبل أولاً ثم حواء، وآدم لم يغوَ بل حواء أغويت، فحصلت في التعدي، ولكنها ستخلص بولادة الأولاد إن ثبتن في الإيمان والمحبة والقداسة مع التعقل" [11-١٥].​*


*



لا بضفائر .. يعني لما الشعر يكون معمول ضفيرة بيبقي حرام ولما يكون نازل عالكتفين حلال !!! كيف هذا يا أهل المنطق والفلسفة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 

*نعم نحن اهل المنطق والفلسفة ولكن لسنا اهل الحجاب و العورة*​


----------



## fredyyy (22 أكتوبر 2009)

lion_heart قال:


> *................*
> *بصراحة انتا مابد تفهم و لا جاي تستفسر انتا حابب تجادل في موضوع منتهي من قبل ما يبدأ ارجو ان تغير اسلوبك فهوا لا يليق في شخص يريد المعرفة *


 

*إصرار السائل على عدم الفهم .... والإصرار على المُجادلة*

*كما ذكر الأخ / lion_heart*

*وإصرار السائل على إسقات معتقداته على حياة المسيحيين *

*هذا أمر مرفوض ويجبرني على غلق الموضوع*

*يغلق *


----------

